# wie oft "zahl" durch "teiler" ohne Rest geteilt werden kann code für c++ gesucht ..



## benito (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe user , 

ich suche  eine c++ lösung.es sollen 2 zahlen eingelesen werden und dann soll bestimmt werden wie oft diese 2 teilbar sind ohne rest.
beispiel : 
Die Zahl 9 ist durch 3 teilbar. Das Ergebnis dieser ersten Teilung ist: 3.
Dieses Ergebnis kann ein zweites Mal durch 3 geteilt werden.
Das Ergebnis 1 kann nicht mehr durch 3 geteilt werden.
Demnach ist 9 zweimal durch 3 geteilt werden.
bin für jede hilfe sehr dankbar .. mfg benny


----------



## sheel (16. Januar 2011)

Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Ob bei einer Division ein Rest übrigbleibt, kannst du mit dem Modulooperator überprüfen.
"x/y" ergbit das Ergebnis einer Division, und
"x%y" dividiert zwar auch, gibt aber den Rest zurück.

Du kannst also solange durchdividieren, solange bei Modulo 0 herauskommt (also kein Rest).
Wie oft das war, kannst du einfach mit einer anderen Varible mitzählen.


```
int wieoftteilbar(int x,int y)
{
    int e=0;
    while((x%y)==0)
    {
        x/=y;
        e++;
    }
    return e;
}
```

Gruß


----------



## benito (16. Januar 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle, sehr hilfreiche Antwort.Funktioniert  super


----------

